# 2009 Brute 750 Sputtering and some blue smoke (Please Help!)



## mark985 (Sep 5, 2013)

A little history on the bike its 2009 750 Fuel Inj. It sat up for awhile and when I bought it there was bad gas and oil leaking from the rear exhaust port, and oil in the airbox. The bike also ran poorly with no power. I tore the bike down cleaning everything the fuel tank was cleaned, the airbox cleaned, throttle bodie cleaned up and all. I never opened fuel pump or checked the strainer on it though. The Valve seals on both cylinders were changed, spark plugs are new, fuel is new, and air filter blew out. My bike is snorkled with stock exhaust pipe.


The bike starts right up and idles perfect without smoking. When I give it gas from a take off it wants to bog out and sputter (Only under a load not when idling and the more the load the worse it bogs) and I have to feather the throttle to get it going. It will rev up perfect when in neutral though. Once I'm going theres no sputter or nothing all the powers there but when I get on it I can see blue smoke. I ran seafoam through it but no change. I swapped out cdi box no change. I'm just kind of at a loss on what to try next. Please any help would be great.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Check cylinder compression 45 - 65 psi is normal, and check fuel pump pressure while the quad is running - should be a constant 43 psi.


----------



## mark985 (Sep 5, 2013)

Did compression test I have 120 on front cylinder and 90 on rear cylinder with the throttle wide open and warm.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

I found a little oil in the air box. After cleaning the air box and air filter the bogging out has almost gone away only does it a lil now. Feels like a lil more power. Still has blue smoke when I rev it up high.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

blue smoke = oil. 

Had you been doing a lot of wheelies or high speed for long periods?


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like it was puking oil into the airbox, which will cause the bogging down etc. I agree with Polaris425. High speed and wheelies can cause this.


----------



## mark985 (Sep 5, 2013)

It sputters from 1/8 throttle to half throttle. Seems to be fine other then when my throttle is in those positions. I took a chance and bought another TPS sensor to see if this fixes it. Will post the final result.

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

No wheelies besides just taking off and front tires coming off the ground for a sec.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Who changed the valve seals for you and where did they get them?


----------



## mark985 (Sep 5, 2013)

Installed new TPS sensor and fixed my issues. Still have a lil blue smoke when I rev it up high but that's prob gonna be rings. It runs great now though.


----------

